# Haygrazer Hay



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

A neighbor of mine planted and baled some haygrazer hay. I bought 48 good sized squares (65-70 lbs.) for $6.00 a bale. Like many areas we are short on hay and I felt I couldn't pass up the deal. I plan on bringing in two rounds of native grass hay baled on my land lady's land in the northern part of our county. That should get me through the winter on hay. I also plan to feed alfalfa pellets this winter. Any tips for feeding the haygrazer?


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Just had to look up what "haygrazer" was. It is a sudan grass X sorghum, which are both very closely related. Be very careful because both of those can accumulate prussic acid, which is toxic to animals...also known as cyanide. Usually stress factors, such as freezing, wilting, etc. will cause these issues. With it being cut for hay, I would look into it further.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I wouldn't buy it unless it was tested.....it would be pretty tough for this hay being put up this year in the south, sudan, haygrazer, Johnson grass, fescue...to not have been stressed.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Nicole,
I believe you got rain up your way when we didn't. If it wasn't stressed - it should be alright. If it was stressed though, I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

I spoke to our state university's county extension agent about this hay. We're making arrangements to have it tested and I won't feed any of it until after it's tested. Once I have the test results back I feel like I can make intelligent decisions about feeding it.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

We feed hybrid Sudan "haygrazer" and have done so for years. Our goats do very well on it. Being a sorghum, it is quite sweet (Sorghum cane juice is made into a wonderful syrup in the South). 

Prussic acid is a gas and will dissipate within a day or so of the hay being cut and dried, usually prior to baling. The real issue with Sudan hay (or Johnson Grass or any other "cane" type hay for that matter) is its tendency to uptake excessive amounts of nitrogen when it is stressed during its growth period. That is something that doesn't dissipate, so yes, if you are unfamiliar with the person who is baling the hay, you should have it tested. If it comes back okay, then you have an outstanding product to feed your goats and when grown, cut and baled properly, it is right up there with alfalfa as far as nutritional value and digestibility go. Keep in mind that the later it's cut, the bigger the stems and the more wastage you'll get. If you have cows, they can eat the leftovers, or compost and use in your garden. Like Johnson Grass hay, it is not recommended for horses, as it can be hard on the kidneys.

Caroline


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

:yeahthat Never have had any problems with feeding Sudan. We never feed it immediately after baling - usually wait a minimum of two weeks after it's baled. Much, much better hay than Coastal.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info Caroline! I did not know that about when you hay it. Good to know!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

it is right up there with alfalfa as far as nutritional value and digestibility go.
.......................

You have had haygrazer tested, and it tested within protein and calcium of alfalfa hay? I have seen the tests that Becky's dad did on his field in Woodville, yes the protein of his world feeder bermuda (coastal hay) tested as high in protein as alfalfa but not being a legume it doesn't come close to the calicum, and we also know it was a nurse plot that was used to brag and market his product. But it still was excellent hay. I have never purchased hay since being in Texas that was sold with a test until I met him, nor have I seen one since. We run them ourselves, and why I simply rely on alfalfa pellets for protein and calcium. V


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Kay and Billy Kloecker had their hay (haygrazer and coastal bermuda) tested here at A&M when we were buying it from them. They competed with their coastal at Houston, may still do so, I'm not sure. When Billy stopped growing haygrazer several years ago, we began purchasing from a gentleman here in Bryan who grows it for the cow dairies in our area. I don't know if he tests it or not, but the hay is very high quality and the goats do very well on it along with a mixed ration of 18% lactation pellets, dry beet pulp shreds, crimped oats and sweet feed. Sondra posted a couple of years ago on DGI the difference between several different hays, including Sudan and Alfalfa. Total digestible nutrients are almost the same, although alfalfa is higher in calcium and protein. Caroline


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

I took samples of the haygrazer to the county extension agent today. I took core samples from 12 of the 48 bales I have stored. He'll send it to the state university for testing. I asked for tests on it's nitrate level as well as it's mineral content.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Very cool! Interested in the results!
L


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

The county extension agent called me today and told me he had the test results. I'll pick them up later when I go into town, but on the phone he told me the hay tested 9 percent protien which he said was "good" for locally grown hay this year. He also said the nitrate level was in the 3000s which was within the safe level. I'll post the complete results when I have them in hand.


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

Here are the Haygrazer test results for the hay I bought from the neighbor across the road.

Dry matter (%) 88.2 Moisture (%) 11.8 Nitrate (ppm) 3204
Crude Protein (% as fed) 9.3
ADF (%) 26.2 TDN(%) 58.7 Maint. 
(MCal/lb) .61 Lact. (MCal/lb) .61 Gain (MCal/lb) .37

Phosphorus (As Fed %) .1 Cacium (as fed %) .5
Potassium (As fed %) 1.1 Magnesium (as fed %) .3
Sulfur (As fed %) .1 Sodium (as fed %) .02
Copper (As Fed ppm) 6.8 Iron (as fed ppm) 344.1
Zinc (As Fed ppm) 51.5 Maganese (as fed ppm) 254.5
Nickel (as fed ppm ) 0.0

OK Lee, what does it mean?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Here is an explanation of the upper part of the chart.
http://www.dairyone.com/Forage/FactSheet/ForageAnalysis.htm

For the mineral analysis this chart will help you read it.
http://www.kingshay.com/export/site...sServices/1st_cut_Forage_Mineral_030608_3.pdf


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

9% protein is not fabulous, but as much hay as goats waste, and as expensive as it is this year, I'm thinking hay protein doesn't matter as much with Vicki's good point to make sure they are getting their protein and calcium from alfalfa pellets.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.msuextension.org/ruralliving/Dream/PDF/Nitrate_poisoning.pdf

READ THIS NOW!! Your hay's nitrate level is above 0.3% (0.324%) Do not feed this hay free choice, you need to mix it with another hay.

Less than 0.3 Generally safe to feed
0.3 to 0.4 Can be fed if limited to 75% DM in ration
0.4 to 0.6 Can be fed if limited to 50% DM in ration
0.6 to 1.2 Can be fed if limited to 25% DM in ration
DO NOT USE FOR PREGNANT
ANIMALS
More than 1.2 DO NOT FEED

The effect of sub-lethal nitrate levels on livestock
health and performance is not well-defined;
however, safe and unsafe levels of nitrate in livestock
feed have been established. Despite the
guidelines, the effects of nitrate vary with each
animal, condition of livestock.............

For example, a producer with 10 tons of hay
tested at 0.6% (6000 ppm) nitrate, could blend 15
tons of hay tested at 0.1% (1000 ppm) to produce
25 tons of feed with 0.3% (3000 ppm) nitrate. The
two hay lots should be processed and mixed thoroughly
in a tub grinder to provide the proper dilution.

The load I got earlier in the year (which was last years cutting) was 0.132 just to show you the difference and the real worry I have with those using corn, oats, johnson grass, fescue and hay grazer/cane type hays like this that are untested, and that were cut this year during this extreme weather. My hay also tested with similar protein as yours. Here is a list of symptoms.....

Symptoms of nitrate poisoning

Signs of early or chronic toxicity:
•Watery eyes
•Reduced appetite
•Reduced milk production
•Rough hair, unthrifty appearance
•Weight loss or no weight gain
•Signs of Vitamin A deficiency
•Abortion

Signs of acute toxicity:
•Accelerated pulse rate
•Labored breathing, shortness of breath
•Muscle tremors
•Weakness


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Didn't Janie say if you let it sit awhile the nitrates will degrade?
Lee


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Not nitrates, prussic acid.

I was hoping she would post but we just let someone on whose acreage is Johnson grass and is cut by a company who chops it with other hays and sells it as bagged hay....they just had the same thing happen to them, they have acreage in Missouri, they had the highest nitrate reading ever on their hay, and in surrounding areas this year.

I just think this is a warning worth listening to this year, know your hay, don't take chances if you are feeding hay that is known to be affected by stress of heat/drought etc.... and can be high in nitrates...there is so much information out there to read on this. Vicki


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

The hay guys in our area quit doing sudan and johnsongrass for just this reason- the variability.

This link explains how toxicity occurs. 
http://www.wvu.edu/~agexten/forglvst/nitrate.htm


----------

